
Huawei is suing the US government - vector_spaces
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/03/06/tech/huawei-suing-united-states
======
diogenescynic
American companies are constantly screwed over in China. I’m enjoying watching
them get a taste of their own medicine and cry about it.

Also, this is a fishing expedition for Chinese intelligence to know what
methods the US used to obtain their info.

------
Leary
Hopefully this will allow the government to show the evidence they have on
Huawei in a court of law.

~~~
chibg10
Isn't China's recent law requiring all companies to comply with government
data requests enough? What if Huawei (willingly or not) put in a backdoor
tomorrow? Are we supposed to be prepared to rip out all telecom equipment
nationwide and replace it overnight to accommodate Huawei?

~~~
devoply
Yes the same goes for the US and its equipment and companies operating in
other countries. Moving forward the only way to be secure is for your country
to have its own equipment which is open source based.

~~~
chibg10
The US doesn't have a Huawei equivalent. Nokia and Ericsson are the Western
counterparts in telecom iirc, and neither is American. The leading US
smartphone seller is Apple, and there's nobody seriously comparing Apple to
Huawei in data privacy.

There are other differences as well. US companies can and do successfully push
back against US government data requests (see Apple and the backdoor). The US
government, despite its many flaws, is also far less aggressive and has a far
more laissez-faire approach to governance in general than the CCP. This is
true both domestically and in foreign affairs.

~~~
devoply
Did you just forget about Cisco?

[https://medium.com/@lia640230/cisco-vs-huawei-which-one-
is-t...](https://medium.com/@lia640230/cisco-vs-huawei-which-one-is-the-
better-choice-for-ethernet-switches-59ffd324117d)

[https://www.infoworld.com/article/2608141/snowden--the-
nsa-p...](https://www.infoworld.com/article/2608141/snowden--the-nsa-planted-
backdoors-in-cisco-products.html)

------
syntaxing
You can spew all the whataboutism rhertoric you want, but the fact that Huawei
can go through the motions to sue the US government shows why the US has the
moral standing in this privacy argument. I wouldn't be surprised if the US
government can get my data in one form or another but I expect it to be done
in due process either in the form of subpoena or some sort (which is why the
Snowden leak was so important). You cannot say the same in China. Just look at
the two Canadians arrested compared to Meng Wan Zhou. The family of the two
Canadians couldn't even talk to them when they were first arrested while Meng
Wan Zhou's husband and lawyer was in immediate contact. The difference is in
the Justice system.

